# needing proxie list



## cor88b (Mar 24, 2005)

hey i am needing a free proxie list if anyone can copy and paste one here. thanks. i can get to this web site but not many others. help soon would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## mushka (Sep 21, 2004)

for starters:

81.22.95.139:6588 elite proxy + Algeria
193.194.70.123:6588 elite proxy + Algeria
81.22.95.138:80 anonymous Algeria
80.88.3.4:80 anonymous Algeria
62.61.192.230:8080 anonymous Algeria
200.114.240.57:80 elite proxy Argentina
200.47.10.74:8080 anonymous Argentina
200.45.71.40:80 anonymous Argentina
210.87.135.125:80 elite proxy Australia
203.59.162.122:8080 anonymous Australia
203.59.162.122:3128 anonymous Australia
61.95.89.91:8080 anonymous Australia
210.50.124.42:8080 anonymous Australia
203.58.29.186:8080 anonymous Australia
62.116.113.7:80 elite proxy Austria
203.190.254.9:80 elite proxy Bangladesh
203.112.194.81:80 elite proxy Bangladesh
193.191.141.65:80 anonymous Belgium
193.191.141.3:80 anonymous Belgium
166.114.30.40:80 anonymous + Bolivia
166.114.30.40:8080 anonymous + Bolivia
200.105.152.122:80 elite proxy Bolivia
200.150.139.2:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.162.114.207:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.97.128.66:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.194.98.220:3128 elite proxy + Brazil
200.165.167.179:8080 anonymous + Brazil
200.250.216.99:80 anonymous + Brazil
200.160.22.66:3128 anonymous + Brazil
222.62.149.123:808 anonymous + Brazil
200.138.123.42:80 elite proxy Brazil
200.102.130.250:3128 anonymous Brazil
150.161.168.115:8080 anonymous Brazil
201.30.25.130:8080 anonymous Brazil
201.247.98.42:8080 anonymous Brazil
200.174.117.130:80 anonymous Brazil
200.242.249.70:80 anonymous Brazil
201.224.75.198:80 anonymous Brazil
200.207.51.15:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.204.125.28:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.171.147.81:8080 elite proxy + Brazil
200.161.65.108:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.206.142.86:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.207.168.133:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.207.120.166:8080 elite proxy + Brazil
200.96.154.9:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.171.144.55:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.207.167.39:6588 elite proxy + Brazil
200.101.55.13:80 elite proxy Brazil
200.158.108.134:6588 elite proxy Brazil
200.132.0.70:3128 elite proxy Brazil
200.129.0.162:3128 elite proxy Brazil
200.207.152.200:8080 elite proxy Brazil
200.168.136.48:444 elite proxy Brazil
200.103.120.191:8080 anonymous Brazil
201.17.7.38:8080 anonymous Brazil
200.161.143.136:80 anonymous Brazil
200.193.118.168:8080 anonymous Brazil
212.91.163.2:80 anonymous Bulgaria
64.86.208.212:80 elite proxy + Canada
209.82.99.199:8080 elite proxy + Canada
209.82.80.195:8080 anonymous Canada
216.138.248.86:80 anonymous Canada
206.167.24.22:80 anonymous Canada
66.103.44.164:8080 anonymous Canada
206.130.101.14:80 anonymous Canada


----------



## mushka (Sep 21, 2004)

as you may infer the list goes on to 'Z'


----------



## mushka (Sep 21, 2004)

but link posting is prohibited.

you can mail me or message me for more


----------

